# Interested in making a hitch mount backup light. Need electronics help.



## mckeand13 (Jun 26, 2012)

I would like to build a backup light to be used on my vehicle. I think hitch mounted would be nice since I don't use it a lot, and the wiring is right there (assuming I can use it). Yes, I know you can buy them already. I don't really like what I see, there are no LED color temp choices, and it would be a fun project.

I've never built any P60 style dropins but that's the only thing I am familiar with. I was thinking two drop in modules in one housing would be fairly compact and give me a lot of light. I would give them a small angle between them to better light the sides rather than focusing all of the light directly backwards. I can easily handle any of the machining or mechanical items for this project.

I noticed Illumination Supply has these stars with 3 Nichia LED's mounted. Looked like something that would be nice to use. 

https://illuminationsupply.com/nich...0.html?zenid=44fa31af112691de01176c30e04d4a04

So, what do I need to know or design circuit wise to drive these from 12-14.4Vdc. I know very little about drivers, multiple LED's, single LED's and really anything related to powering these up. I'm hoping it's somewhat simple to get single mode, current controlled output.

Also, I would need reflectors or optics. Flood, flood, flood is what I would be looking for. Does a reflector or optic do a better job of this? Does single LED with a certain reflector present the best choice? I have no particular reason for liking the 3 up star.

Thanks for any help.


----------

